# VALPARAISO, CHILE



## Tiger_Army (Jul 18, 2007)

Como algunos sabrán, me encuentro viviendo en Santiago de Chile, así que aprovechando mis últimas semanas aquí -ya que regreso a Lima- fui a Valparaíso y saqué muchas fotos, algunas de las cuales compartiré con ustedes. Espero que les guste. 

Entrando a la ciudad... 









En la ciudad... 

















































































En el muelle... 


















Camino al mirador... 




































Mientras hacía la fila para subir por el ascensor...









Algunas tomas desde el ascensor...




































Desde el mirador...



























Entrada del Museo Naval









Fachada del Museo Naval












































































































"El Puma hizo rugir a 20 mil cincuentonas" y otras noticias... :lol:




































Monumento a los Héroes Navales de la GDP, en la Plaza Mayor. 









Edificio de la Armada de Chile.









Bueno, ese fue mi recorrido por esta bella ciudad que recomiendo a todos conocer. También estuve en Viña del Mar, pero ahí sólo fui a comer .

Saludos.


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

Hermoso lugar es esta ciudad, se ve que chile tiene hermosas ciudades.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Me gusta todo el thread, y en particular la ultima foto. Salu2!!


----------



## Copihue (Nov 20, 2005)

Valparaiso es una ciudad muy vieja y los edificios antiguos estan muy mal cuidados, tambien le falta limpieza a la ciudad.
El paisaje es muy lindo, pero el exceso de graffities la afea un poco. Ojala que hagan los proyectos que tienen pensados para preservar los edificios antiguos, porque hay muchos que se estan cayendo a pedazos y le da un apecto de extrema pobreza.
A los turistas les encanta Valparaiso, porque es algo muy pintoresco para ellos, sus cerros, sus graffities, en fin todo.
Tus fotos estan muy nitidas y muy buenas.


----------



## A380_luis (Jan 15, 2008)

como que valparaíso, no se, no se ven tan avanzado como santiago al menos en estas y otras fotos que he visto, sin embargo creo que tiene una belleza pintoresca como dice el comentario anterior. Santiago es un caso único en Chile, las fotos que he visto de otras ciuades no se ven tan "avanzadas" como santiago, aquí sucede algo similar. Esa es mi opinión basándome en las fotos mostradas en los diferentes foros, tal vez me equivoque con respecto a las ciudades chilenas, no lo sé.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Grata sorpresa.


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Wau ke lindo thread :banana: Valparaiso es linda  me gusta mucho su centro historico :banana:


----------



## Claudia4681 (Aug 16, 2007)

Muy lindas construcciones... bonita ciudad.
P.D. tu nick Tiger_Army me recuerda un manga de los 70.. jijijijiji... Tigerman uno de mis favoritos aparte Ken Shiro.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Ah Valpo! Bastante simpática!!

PD. Pobre mi módem ¬¬


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Siempre es bonito ver fotos de Valparaiso! Muy bohemia pero claro Viña tiene un mejor desarrollo.










Este edificio es precioso a mi me encantó cuando lo vi.


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

Si bien precioso es este edificio, su arquitectura se ve bien elegante,sera la casona mas representativa de valparaiso o tienen otra todavia mejor


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

ohhh!!! Valparaiso, el molo de abrigo, La Plaza Arturo Prat, el funicular, el edificio de CSAV con ese cubito de cristal encima, el Metro que te lleva a viña, la Universidad de Valparaiso, con sus edificios tan alucinantes, la cercania a viña del mar, con las playas, Reñaca llena de gente, las empanadas de pino, quiero ir otra vez a Valpo!!!! me vino la nostalgia.


----------



## Tiger_Army (Jul 18, 2007)

Claudia4681 said:


> Muy lindas construcciones... bonita ciudad.
> P.D. tu nick Tiger_Army me recuerda un manga de los 70.. jijijijiji... Tigerman uno de mis favoritos aparte Ken Shiro.


Jajaja... claro, Tigerman! Con su capaza... xD A mí también me gustaban esos dibujos, aunque el nombre no es por él, sino por una banda norteamericana que se llama tal cual, Tiger_Army. 

Saludos, gracias por comentar.


----------



## Tiger_Army (Jul 18, 2007)

kaMetZa said:


> Ah Valpo! Bastante simpática!!
> 
> PD. Pobre mi módem ¬¬


Sorry, pero eran muchas fotos las que quería compartir, y eso que las seleccioné. 



Copihue said:


> Valparaiso es una ciudad muy vieja y los edificios antiguos estan muy mal cuidados, tambien le falta limpieza a la ciudad.
> El paisaje es muy lindo, pero el exceso de graffities la afea un poco. Ojala que hagan los proyectos que tienen pensados para preservar los edificios antiguos, porque hay muchos que se estan cayendo a pedazos y le da un apecto de extrema pobreza.
> A los turistas les encanta Valparaiso, porque es algo muy pintoresco para ellos, sus cerros, sus graffities, en fin todo.
> Tus fotos estan muy nitidas y muy buenas.


Es cierto, falta un poco de mantenimiento en algunas zonas, pero en general es una ciudad única y muy agradable. 



A380_luis said:


> como que valparaíso, no se, no se ven tan avanzado como santiago al menos en estas y otras fotos que he visto, sin embargo creo que tiene una belleza pintoresca como dice el comentario anterior. Santiago es un caso único en Chile, las fotos que he visto de otras ciuades no se ven tan "avanzadas" como santiago, aquí sucede algo similar. Esa es mi opinión basándome en las fotos mostradas en los diferentes foros, tal vez me equivoque con respecto a las ciudades chilenas, no lo sé


.

Así es, Santiago le lleva varios cuerpos de ventaja a las demás ciudades chilenas, aunque Concepción y Viña se acerquen un poco más en modernidad. Sin embargo, como dices, Valparaíso tiene una belleza especial o pintoresca, como quieras llamarle. 


Gracias a todos por sus comentarios, me alegro que les hayan gustado las imágenes. Cuando esté en Lima prometo aplanar las calles sacando fotos.


----------



## fromhell (Oct 6, 2007)

valparaiso es una ciudad ummmmm por decirlo "especial" la amas o la odias... yo estoy en el segundo grupo XD.. encuentro que se ve pobre, odio las casas en los cerros, en gral no estan muy bien cuidadas.. me parece decadente y por mi que aplanaran ese lugar e hicieran la ciudad denuevo XD...

como dice A380luis santiago es por lejos la ciudad mas avanzada de chile.. igual obviamente chile es un pais chico y santiago tiene 6 millones.. despues de eso la ciudad que mas se le acerca en habitantes son viña-valpo, y el gran concepcion con aprox 1 millon cada una.. que en realidad son conjuntos de ciudadades que se encuentran cerca pero no una sola ciudad de 1 millon... no se si se entiende XD.. por ejemplo concepcion en si solo tiene 240.000 habitantes..

por eso es dificil que encuentres el desarrollo o la grandeza de stgo en otra ciudad chilena ya que la cantidad de habitantes no se compara.. o sea simplemente por las caracteristicas del pais es imposible tener otra ciudad como stgo.. hablando de desarrollo comercial y skyline, etc solamente.. por que las ciudades chilenas en gral tienen un desarrollo social y calidad de vida practicamente igual.. no se da como en otros lugares donde "la region X del pais es mucho mas pobre y con menos educacion que la region Y".. aca en ese sentido es bastante mas parejo.. de hecho el desarrollo de stgo o la impresion que da de ser mas avanzada comparada con el resto del pais se debe mas que nada a que en las fotos se ve gigante y da la impresion de una ciudad de pais desarrollado.. pero en la practica y segun la mayoria de los chilenos es mucho mas grato vivir en regiones que en stgo.


----------



## Claudia4681 (Aug 16, 2007)

*ClauDia* said:


> Siempre es bonito ver fotos de Valparaiso! Muy bohemia pero claro Viña tiene un mejor desarrollo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si es lindo!!! y muy bien cuidada su fachada.
Bonitas fotos Tigerman! jijjiji (me gusta mas llamarte asi)


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Preciosa ciudad; me asombra su geografía.

Más me gustaron la primera, de la entrada a la ciudad, y la última, de Armada de Chile.

Lo del titular del periódico me hizo sentir en alguna calle limeña.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Bonitos Recuerdos me traen tus fotos,, es un puerto antiguo pero muy interesante,,, me dio miedo subir por ese ascensor del Cerro Alegre,, ahi el gui de turismo nos dijo que estab prohibido sacar fotos de la Naval Chilena,, por supuesto que nadie le hacia caso..

Ahi se puede notar el edificio del congreso..

Bacan,,, buenas fotos,, espero que no sean las unicas..


----------

